

Ask HN: Resources on developing tenacity/grit/determination? - coralreef

I&#x27;m interested in learning more about how I can train myself to be &quot;tougher&quot;. My desire for this has arisen primarily through my kickboxing training, as I&#x27;m now pushing myself to new limits (running 5km where I couldn&#x27;t before, hitting harder and doing more rounds than before). All great athletes seem to have this kind of toughness, and it reminded me of PG&#x27;s determination essay. I could easily see how possessing this kind of attitude or work ethic could help in the startup world.<p>Does anyone have any books or resources on developing determination?
======
jmnicolas
I'm afraid you're not going to learn toughness in a book but rather through
tough experiences.

If you want to train it (I think it's something you can acquire more easily at
childhood) it's up to you to "design" these experiences as tough enough to
harden you but not so tough that you will break.

Some silly examples that comes to me :

\- try fasting (if your medical condition allows it)

\- get the shitiest job you can find and last at least one month then give
every $ you gained to the political party you dislike the most

\- go parachute or bungee jumping, ultra marathons / Iron Man

\- take only cold showers for a year

\- quit smoking / drinking / drugs

\- go take care of terminally hill patients

Then when you think you've done it all, have a child and learn what
determination is through (at least) the next 30 years ;-)

A 5 min inspirational read on people that didn't learn
tenacity/grit/determination in a book :
[http://cluborlov.blogspot.com/2013/04/meet-
chechens.html](http://cluborlov.blogspot.com/2013/04/meet-chechens.html)

------
SwissSnarf
I would recommend this book.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BAH8N7Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BAH8N7Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=FTSH49I9E3HZ&coliid=I90TXF0GDG376)

------
JSeymourATL
> books or resources on developing determination?

Compared to the ancients-- we live comparatively soft lives today. I was
reminded of this line by Mark Divine "hard work built character then as it
does now, while a soft life weakens it. Comfort imprisons us in a low-grade
fear of suffering".

Can you challenge yourself to find your 20X factor?

This book will give you several ideas >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17465530-the-way-of-
seal?...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17465530-the-way-of-
seal?from_search=true&search_version=service_impr)

